# Great new Apple store in ottawa



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry if anyone thought i was talking about an official apple store but i found this iService Deopt
More information about them including their web site can be found here:
http://mugoo.eton.ca/smf/index.php?topic=638.0 
I've heard realy good things about them, top knotch!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link.


----------

